# I want to replace 40GB w/ 40GB drive



## carpenter940 (Jan 10, 2004)

I have a RCA Directivo DVR40 (series 2) that the drive went bad. Directv gave me a new DVR and my RCA has been in the garage ever since. About 2 years ago I downloaded a backup file (DVR40.bak) but didn't have a drive to put it on.

Today I got a segate 40GB drive and decided to see if I can get it to be my tivo drive but I am having trouble getting started.

1. The old DVR drive is dead. MFSTOOLS can read it but I get an I/O error.
2. I am using MFSTOOLS 2.0
3. I copied the DVR40.bak file to a spare drive and renamed it tivo.bak
4. Boot up using the MFSTOOLS disk
5. MFSTOOLS reads all drives correctly
6. I type in these commands:
mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos
mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -bzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb

7. Thats when I get the error:
Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself

8. I've tried various other commands...
mfsrestore -r 4 -bzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb
mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb
mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb
but I still have the same error


The only thing I can think of is I can't put it on a 40GB drive or that new drive I got is partitioned wrong, but I don't know how to fix that.

Any help would be great. I've been at this all day searching the web but everything I see is for going to a larger HD not the same HD.
thanks


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

try 
mfsrestore -s 64 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb

If that doesn't work, your Seagate drive is too small to fit that dvr40.bak image.


----------



## carpenter940 (Jan 10, 2004)

no go, same message.

I've also tried making my CDROM drive hda and my two other drives hdc and hdd because I read somewhere primary copy doesn't work.

Will a 40GB drive work in this matter?
Does the drive have to be partitioned or formatted first? If so, how?

I like to fix things just for the sake of fixing things, unfortunately I'm also obsessive and I MUST fix this this time.


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

try

mfsrestore -r 4 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb

this is from http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html


----------



## carpenter940 (Jan 10, 2004)

IminMs said:


> try
> 
> mfsrestore -r 4 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb
> 
> this is from http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html


I tried that too and got the message again. As a matter of fact that page is the guide I was following. I'm afraid as spike2k5 said my seagate may be too small. I would have thought I would have been ok with a same size HD.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

As spike2k5 says the drive may just not be large enough not all 40G drives have the same storage.

Try creating the drive with the smallest possible swap partition mfsrestore -s 1 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb if the restore completes re-boot the computer then analyze the drives partitions find the total umber of blocks that are unused then re-do the restore adjusting the swap to use up all the extra space.
(Post the output of cat /proc/partitions if you need help figuring it out)

FYI Do not use -r4 (block size) or the x (expand)

What is the default swap size for the DVR40?


----------



## carpenter940 (Jan 10, 2004)

@HomeUser

My setup now is:

Primary master------- CDROM Drive
Primary slave--------- none
Sec. master---------- drive with the tivo.bak on it
Sec. slave------------ Seagate 40GB

I ran *cat /proc/partitions* and got these results:
3 0 11804 hda
22 0 12714912 hdc
22 1 12707383 hdc1
22 64 39062500 hdd
22 65 32098 hdd1
22 66 36130185 hdd2
22 67 2883667 hdd3

I removed the seagate and replaced it with the old tivo drive (MAXOR) and got this:
3 0 11804 hda
22 0 12714912 hdc
22 1 12707383 hdc1
22 64 40147764 hdd

I don't know what this means but it looks like my seagate may have had 4 partitions while my maxor only had 1. Maybe I should format it? But how in linux or dos?

I also noticed when I shift+pgup I saw the maxor had 41111 which I'm guessing is 41GB while my seagate is 40000.

I'm thinking about getting a 80 GB drive but I will wait to see if anyone can analyze this and get it working.

I'm afraid I don't know how to get the default swap size for the DVR40. I am a DOS/windows guy and don't know my way around linux.

Some additional info that may help
Maxor 80295529 41111 w/2048KiB cache chs=79658/16/63 (u)dma
Seagate 78125000 40000 w/2048KiB cache chs=77504/16/63 udma33


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You simply don't have enough sectors on the Seagate drive.

Wait for the 80GB drive.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

New drive
39062500 hdd 39,062,500 blocks

Old drive
40147764 hdd 40,147,764 blocks

Difference of 1,085,264 1024byte blocks Just about 1GB short


carpenter940 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a 80 GB drive but I will wait to see if anyone can analyze this and get it working.


Yes you defiantly need a larger drive 80G or larger should work.

There is no need to pre-format the drive mfsrestore will over-write any existing format.


----------



## carpenter940 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi, thank you for all your help. I got a 80GB WD drive and did the transfer and it went without a hitch. I only problem I have is I get a message where it says there's a hardware problem and I wont be able to record or watch recordings (RCA error #51). I don't really care, my main objective was to add two more systems so my kids can watch directv... so they cant record... no big deal. I don't know how much a non-recording directv system costs but I bet it's more than the $25 I spent to get the drive 

Either my backup image had a flaw or the system has a flaw. I'd be surprised if the system did because it was the harddrive that went out originally and would only go as far as the power on screen then freeze. I tried the transfer on a 160GB drive too and got the same message so I doubt it was the HD.


Funny thing is I got the 160GB HD out of a $20 directv system (which sat out in my garage too for two years). I was going to repair it but was waiting to get a replacement drive on it too. Then I remembered last night the problem listed on Ebay was it's power supply went out not that the HD was bad. So I guess through all this is I ended up with a directv system where I can rewind/fast forward/and pause but cant record and a 160GB HD that I didn't know I had.


Once again, thank you for all your help of this newbie. Maybe one day I'll replace that power supply an see if I can fix that one... if only I had thought to get a backup of it before I overwrote the data.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

carpenter940 said:


> I only problem I have is I get a message where it says there's a hardware problem and I wont be able to record or watch recordings (RCA error #51).


Directv Central > Messages and Settings > Restart or Reset > Clear and Delete Everything


----------



## carpenter940 (Jan 10, 2004)

T1V0 said:


> Directv Central > Messages and Settings > Restart or Reset > Clear and Delete Everything


BINGO! it worked excellent. I did a stupid thing though. I hooked one of the line from my other DVR to this one to see if I could record and it was still plugged in when I did the delete route. The problem was that my other DVR was receiving the same commands and when I went back to watch tv while the first was deleting I found out my second was deleting too.  It's ok though I think I watched all the shows I wanted to anyway.


----------

